# Simply WOW (NI & GSD)



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I think my dogs have the wow factor 
Everytime i look at them i fall in a trance as they are so beautifull 

(sorry for sounding so stupid hehe i just love them to bits!)

Maya and Cobi enjoying their new blanket 









Look how tiny cobi was not long ago!









He is growing into a big strong boy









Baby-Maya beeing chased by everyone lol









Isnt she just stunning!?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

wow from me as well,i love them to bits and there not mine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Your 2 are loads better than my 2! 
I'll swap ya?
I put some pic's up this morning and im really jealous


----------



## kuma (Aug 26, 2008)

your dogs are beautiful i had the same wow factor with pic #2 you and cobi look great..lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u all...
jem, i cant swap, sorry  But i would still take urs


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

lovely pics, those pups are just gorgeous!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what beauties x


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

nothing wrong with being a proud mum, theyr'e gorgeous!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks bee, coleosmummy and hilary 
cobi is growing so fast and his coat is changing into long hair instead of that fluffy puppy coat!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> Your 2 are loads better than my 2!
> I'll swap ya?
> I put some pic's up this morning and im really jealous


they are lovely dogs
jem yours are lovely i would have them any day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree, WOW!  They are two lovely dogs - no wonder you are such a proud mum.

(And WOW to yours too Jem! )


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Good heading for your post..they certainly are stunning furbabies!!

thanks for posting us some more pic's to drool over lol!!

Ang & the gang X


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwhh.. thank u all so much 
I am proud sooo much  They do so well with training and they do sometimes naughty things but hey, they make me laugh with their naughtyness lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

absolutelly stunning pair of dogs...u must be proud to take them out and show them off


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks loe 
yes, I'm proud people always stopping us to give them a cuddle but it sometimes gets annoying as they make the dogs go hyper with all the cuddles LOL


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

SCARY MAYA 

Look at cobis face LOL its like he is thinking "oops, what have i done?" haha


















And here is one to show how cobis coat is straightening up slowly and it feels so defferent on top


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

They are stunning, especially Maya she is lush.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

They are stunning.

Nothing wrong with being a proud mum and showing your babies off. I feel exactly the same about my two and I'm not afraid to say it either


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks gillie


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

wow that first pick of ur NI is fab, she looks like a real wolf  hehehe at ur shepherds face lol....brilliant pics of gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

What lovely dogs you have.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You're greedy two handsome young lads, I'm sooo jealous. 

Sue


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u all for the nice comments


----------

